# برنامج SpaceCAD 3.1 حمل بروابط سريعة



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 ديسمبر 2007)

برنامج SpaceCAD 3.1 حمل بروابط سريعة 




برنامج لتصميم الصواريخ الفضائية و غيرها

و تقديم محاكاة لها قبل تجربتها فيما كانت قادرة على الاقلاع بدون مشاكل أو لا

كما يتحكم البرنامج بطول الصاروخ و ارتفاع الأجنحة و غيرها

و ما هو اليوم المناسب لإطلاق الصاروخ

انقر هنا
الكراك 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

برنامج رائع ... و استخدامه ممتع

هدية قيمة بالفعل يا اخي ... سلمت يداك

تحايااي العطرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 ديسمبر 2007)

اسعدني مرورك واتمني لك الاستفاده من البرنامج تقبل تحياتي


----------



## اكديد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

برنامج رائع....
ارجو بعض المعلومات عن كيفية عمله ...
خزاك الله خيرا
..


----------



## جاسر (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك 

كنت أريد جلب مزيد روابط سابقة طرحت في القسم لكن تعطلت للاسف 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 ديسمبر 2007)

ياجماعه اللي مايقدرش يحمل من الموقع ده يقولي وانا ارفعه علي موقع اخر


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

وينك من زمان هالبرنامج الجميل


----------



## a7med4u (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله بك أخى الكريم
لكن البرنامج متخصص بتصميم الصواريخ فقط
مع كل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 ديسمبر 2007)

منصورحسين المسبحي قال:


> وينك من زمان هالبرنامج الجميل



اتمني ان البرنامج يعجبك وتستفاد منه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 ديسمبر 2007)

a7med4u قال:


> بارك الله بك أخى الكريم
> لكن البرنامج متخصص بتصميم الصواريخ فقط
> مع كل الشكر و العرفان



اسعدني مروك وردك الكريم واتمني اني اقدر افيد الناس ولو بمعلومه


----------



## اياد علي محمد (1 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (1 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور أخي كثيرا وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## mecengadyleh87 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع.


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع؟؟؟


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ghareebi (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
برنامج فانتاستك
مشكور


----------



## am m (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع؟​


----------



## mamdououh (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا خى بس ممكن ترفعة على موقع تانى:55:


----------



## kady72 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخي سمير 
الموضوع له قيمته الثمينة و البرنامج أكثر من رائع
لكني غير قادر على التحميل من هذا الموقع؟
أرجو رفعه على سيرفر آخر و لك جزيل الشكر
و تسلم الأيادي 
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء رفع البرنامج على رابط اخر ولك كل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmedse3o (6 أكتوبر 2009)

tammammm


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------

